# 2, Female, California, Bay Area, For Adoption



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: California
City/Town: Bay Area
Number of rats: 2
Gender: Female
Age(s): Unknown, young, probably around year
Name(s): Ebony and Runway
Colours: 
RUNWAY: Black Hood/Solid Black Back Blaze/White
EBONY: PEW, very nice soft white coat
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: These two were given over to North Star Rescue, she believes was a oops litter for the both of them. I am their Foster mother.
Temperament: Both are sweet and come around once you get them out of the cage. They are still a bit curious when it comes to using their mouth. they have not bitten hard and have not drawn blood, just surprise nips.
Medical problems: None.
Will the group be split: No, or you will have to talk to Lauren about that. they are bonded though and would be a shame to separate them.
Transport available: Yes
Other: These two girls deserve a wonderful home and with some little easy time they will make wonderful girls. They just need to get accustomed of being wanted.






































You can find information about them here.

http://www.northstarrescue.org/availrats.html

For adoption information please Contact Lauren, 
http://www.northstarrescue.org/

Or if you want any more information please email me at:
[email protected]

or message me here.


----------

